# ~New Mice~



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

I havent got them yet, but I'm getting some soon! I'm getting two more girlies, and I have decided their names already!!

- Kayleigh
and
- Skaii {pronounced - Sky}

So excited


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

yay! enjoy the new babies 8D


----------

